

China Builds Artificial Islands in the South China Sea - heydenberk
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-06-19/china-builds-artificial-islands-in-south-china-sea#r=read

======
mpyne
This is an interesting move for China, and more than simply because it could
put an airstrip on the new island eventually. International law treats islands
differently from mere rocks and shoals.

By creating a new island, China could plausibly create a new bubble of Chinese
sovereignty where none previously existed to help with the rest of its claims
in the South China Sea.

It's all a very aggressive kind of diplomacy, something which the Chinese
themselves liken back to American "Monroe Doctrine" activities in the
Caribbean during the mid to late 19th century. I hope it doesn't take the
Chinese as long America did to figure out that regional hegemony can be more
effectively achieved by not trying to redraw lines of sovereignty and thereby
inflaming nationalism.

~~~
heydenberk
When citing the Monroe doctrine, people tend to forget the Spanish-American
war, which was its most significant outcome.

It's also interesting to wonder how the Chinese would respond if Taiwan
started manufacturing land further south. I can't imagine it'd go over well.

~~~
lukevdp
Doesn't China claim Taiwan already? (Honest question)

~~~
chenster
Of course, since 1949, in case you missed the news. However, TW is political
for the "unity of the motherland". China claimed South China Sea probably
around the same time too, but IMO, it aimed for natural resource instead.

~~~
mpyne
Actually, Taiwan was the first country to claim the disputed territory (around
1949 IIRC), so we can't even blame China for starting this one. However China
certainly did latch hard onto the Taiwanese claim.

------
pnhoang
Evidence of the China's massacre in Spratly's islands to take over the control
of the entire islands. real footage from both the Chinese and Vietnamese media
in English.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uy2ZrFphSmc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uy2ZrFphSmc)

